# geometry EPS vs C-50



## Lionel (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry if this was covered already. I ride a C-50 now. With the EPS having a semi integrated headset where the headtube made taller to "compensate" this on the EPS compared to the C-50?

Thanks


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Lionel said:


> Sorry if this was covered already. I ride a C-50 now. With the EPS having a semi integrated headset where the headtube made taller to "compensate" this on the EPS compared to the C-50?
> 
> Thanks


I believe the headtube measurements include the headset on them, so there very well might not be any difference in the actual headtube length compared to the C50. For the most part, I think I would worry about top tube length and then take it from there, unless you are at the bottom or top of the stack height on your C50 and need it to work out just perfectly with the EPS.


----------



## Lionel (Nov 22, 2004)

I actually checked the 2 geo. The EPS headtube number is taller than the C-50. So probably it compensates for the integrated headset. The seattube angle seems a bit slacker as well.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Worst case, you'll end up needing to add a 5mm spacer underneath your stem to compensate. No big deal.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Not the prettiest answer though is it? Imo would be nice to get it right ....


----------

